# College football



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Ok I don't know about you guys but I am extremely excited for college football. So let's hear it, what *Utah* based college is going to do the best this year and why you think that. :mrgreen:

Go aggies!!!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

hunting777 said:


> Ok I don't know about you guys but I am extremely excited for college football. So let's hear it, what *Utah* based college is going to do the best this year and why you think that. :mrgreen:
> 
> Go aggies!!!


They play college football in Utah....huh never would have known. Now if you go down south to the SEC.....THAT'S Football. :grin:

Geaux Tigers !


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

LostLouisianian said:


> They play college football in Utah....huh never would have known. Now if you go down south to the SEC.....THAT'S Football. :grin:
> 
> Geaux Tigers !


Hahahaha ho ho he he haha!!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Alabama didn't think that either


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm an Aggies Fan! Season Tickets have already been bought for this season. I'm not sure how my Aggies will do this season, but I think they have a chance at being the best team in the state this year. However, since Utah has chickened out and refused to play any of the D-1 teams in the state this year we can really only speculate-/|\\- . -oOo-


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

captain said:


> I'm an Aggies Fan! Season Tickets have already been bought for this season. I'm not sure how my Aggies will do this season, but I think they have a chance at being the best team in the state this year. However, since Utah has chickened out and refused to play any of the D-1 teams in the state this year we can really only speculate-/|\\- . -oOo-


No other team in the state comes close to having as difficult a schedule as the Utes. Michigan, UCLA, Oregon, Stanford, Arizona, USC, Arizona State. Arguably one of the tougher schedules in the whole country.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

So, the Utes have a tough schedule whoopity do! They will also loose all those tough games. Just because you're a bottom dweller in a tough conference it doesn't say a thing about how good your team is. When you suck, you suck.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Being an Ag I have to pull for them. They have done quite a job turning that program for the better.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Repeat of last two years. 
BYU will go to the who cares bowl, where is it this year? A baseball field in Miami? 
Utah State will go to a different who cares bowl.
Utah will be lucky to win 3 games. I'd say 4, but they don't play BYU this year.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

captain said:


> So, the Utes have a tough schedule whoopity do! They will also *loose* all those tough games. Just because you're a bottom dweller in a tough conference it doesn't say a thing about how good your team is. When you suck, you suck.


The utes are going to "loose" tons of games huh?

They may be a bottom dweller for now, but they have had multiple undefeated seasons and stepping up to a better conference means more money, interest, etc...

The program is being boosted. Just takes some time. More than what can be said about other Utah programs...


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

RandomElk16 said:


> The utes are going to "loose" tons of games huh?
> 
> They may be a bottom dweller for now, but they have had multiple undefeated seasons and stepping up to a better conference means more money, interest, etc...
> 
> The program is being boosted. Just takes some time. More than what can be said about other Utah programs...


Yup at least they had the guts to join a real conference instead of running scared like BYU did when they could have.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

So how much longer is the Utes going to keep Kyle Whittingham?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

hunting777 said:


> So how much longer is the Utes going to keep Kyle Whittingham?


I would suspect this is his last year


----------



## RYsenTrout (Jun 6, 2012)

After struggling to piece together any coherent ideas in this thread I think it is best you guys stick to Utah wildlife topics. That was painful.


----------



## MCJ (Feb 23, 2014)

hunting777 said:


> So how much longer is the Utes going to keep Kyle Whittingham?


If he has two more losing seasons he will be shown the door.


----------



## MCJ (Feb 23, 2014)

I think USU and BYU will have similar records: 10-2

The Utes will be anywhere between 4-8 and 7-5 depending on how they finish close games.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

MCJ said:


> I think USU and BYU will have similar records: 10-2
> 
> The Utes will be anywhere between 4-8 and 7-5 depending on how they finish close games.


 By the way MCJ welcome to the forum.:mrgreen:

With Whit, I think this might be his last season. I agree the Utes have a hard season and I don't see them doing to well. I think he is a fantastic coach. He just hasn't had the help needed. (offensive Cord.) But that 's my opinion. I would love to see the Aggies and Byu have that record. we'll have to see what happens. Who do you think going to win VS the Aggies and the Cougs?


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> The utes are going to "loose" tons of games huh?
> 
> They may be a bottom dweller for now, but they have had multiple undefeated seasons and stepping up to a better conference means more money, interest, etc...
> 
> The program is being boosted. Just takes some time. More than what can be said about other Utah programs...


good grief :roll:. Now Utah is starting to sound like BYU. "Why back in '84". Who cares what happened 5 years ago? Utah does not have a bad record year after year because they have joined a better conference. They have a worse record because they have digresed as a team. I will be the first to admit that the Utah teams that were able to pull out big BCS wins were something special. In fact, if those same teams were to play the schedule the Utes have today they would have a very good chance of being contenders in the PAC-12 every year. The reason they don't contend every year simply has to do with the fact that they aren't as good. They do have BYU's number though, which automatically makes me make them that much more. I really wish we were playing Utah this year the past two games we have played against them have been very exciting. I also believe that Kyle Whittingham is a great coach with amazing defenses, but he needs to get a good QB.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Really?? Past 10 years:

04- 12/0
05- 7/5. Kyle first season.
06- 8/5
07- 9/4
08- 13/0
09- 10/3
10- 10/3
11- 8/5 first year pac, won bowl game.
12- 5/7
13- 5/7


It isn't '84 I am talkin bud. They had great years until moving up. Every. Single. Year. Winning seasons. The MWC wasn't taking them anywhere. It is a combo though... They need more talent, but they are also playing harder teams. They would have 7/5 seasons minimal if still MWC.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

So with Utah teams in general, I have heard that Gary Anderson has been coming back to Utah and recruiting some of the best talent, taking them back to Wisconsin. Has any of you heard anything about that?


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> Really?? Past 10 years:
> 
> 04- 12/0
> 05- 7/5. Kyle first season.
> ...


As an Aggie fan I will openly admit that the PAC 12 is a much tougher conference than the Mountain West, and I really don't think the Aggies would have more success right now if they were in your shoes. However, you can't tell me that you think that Utah is just as good now as they were back in '04. I would say that currently Utah and Utah State are fairly even as far as talent goes. I think this has been evident with the last two times our teams have played. I also believe that if the Utes were playing the Aggies this year the Aggies would have a really good chance at winning that game, and if they didn't, it would come down to the wire just like last years game. While Utah has been getting worse Utah State's program continues to improve.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

They aren't as good as '04. I don't think they are horrible or that the program is a sinking ship either.

I am not saying that they are the same as they use to be. I am saying they are the best program in Utah.

Look at the last 20 years of the holy war. Heck, we will look at the last 10 because that is more recent and more telling. Utah is 7-3. And against the Aggies? Haven't you won 1 game since '98? After the Utes won 12 straight?

That makes it hard to Argue that the Utes program is going down more than a normal spectrum dip and that the Aggies are getting so much better.


----------



## MCJ (Feb 23, 2014)

hunting777 said:


> So with Utah teams in general, I have heard that Gary Anderson has been coming back to Utah and recruiting some of the best talent, taking them back to Wisconsin. Has any of you heard anything about that?


Gary has been recruiting Utah since he left. If I remember correctly, he got either the 8th or 9th best player in the state last year as well as another kid not in the Utah top ten. He's definitely a thorn in Whitt's side now by giving kids another option. If you look at who the Utes are recruiting there is usually an offer from Wiscy on their offer list. He was smart in offering a job to Chad Kauha'aha'a, former Ute coach, who now recruits the poly kids here.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Interesting thing I think fans might be realizing here - In the MWC and WAC days, teams like Utah, TCU, Boise State, Hawaii, etc.... had FAR better opportunity to reach a BCS level bowl game then Utah and TCU currently have in the Big-12 and PAC-12, even though there was no "guaranteed" access. Winning the PAC-12 or Big-12 is FAR more difficult than going undefeated in the MWC or WAC. Utah could out-recruit Utah State and Nevada and BYU. But they can't out recruit USC, Oregon and Stanford. 

But just for clarification here - BYU was held out of the PAC-12 expansion soley because of religious bigotry from Stanford. Not that they hate Mormons, but they hate ANY faith based school, and consider them a "seminary" more than a university. Second, BYU turned away negotiations with the BIG-12 because of BIG-12 TV contracts that required Sunday play in non-football sports. And the Sunday play is one thing BYU will never compromise on. And love them or hate them, you have to respect them for being willing to place their own values (agree with them or not) above $$$.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

GaryFish said:


> And love them or hate them, you have to respect them for being willing to place their own values (agree with them or not) above $$$.


The substantial amount of Money they receive from "the church", tuition, and various donations far exceeds what they would receive by switching conference.

They may have chose "beliefs", but to have agreed would have potentially lost them more money than gained.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Very good point RandomElk. And giving in on the Sunday play would substantially reduce alumni donations. Aside from the fact that The Church would never go for it. BYU would drop all sports, before they'll go for the Sunday play rule. And they wouldn't look back over it either. Which is appropriate for a Church owned school. I watched an interview with Baylor's President once, where he said what a mistake it was to give in on the Sunday play issue, and wished they had never gone there. Interesting stuff.


----------

